# Conneaut breakwalls and slip 11/6



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished the slip and breakwalls today and water
Clarity and the wind was in our favor ! Spoons and stick baits were the ticket and how much line I let out changed thru out the day but my speed was consistent 2.1/2.2 ! Had over 30 fish on and got 23 in with a couple in the 8 to 10 pound range ! Water temps are down to the low 50’s which is making the steelhead very fiesty with there acrobatic jumps and line stripping capabilities!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

FishIgo said:


> Fished the slip and breakwalls today and water
> Clarity and the wind was in our favor ! Spoons and stick baits were the ticket and how much line I let out changed thru out the day but my speed was consistent 2.1/2.2 ! Had over 30 fish on and got 23 in with a couple in the 8 to 10 pound range ! Water temps are down to the low 50’s which is making the steelhead very fiesty with there acrobatic jumps and line stripping capabilities!
> View attachment 478424
> 
> ...


Amazing! Nice job. Hoping for a day like this Tuesday out of Fairport.


----------



## bill csernik (Sep 24, 2015)

Some big ones. Lot of fun catching them.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Great report! Thanks for the pics this are nice fish!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Uglystix said:


> Amazing! Nice job. Hoping for a day like this Tuesday out of Fairport.


Good luck 🍀 I might be over that way Wednesday!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Those are about as fresh as they come.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

You're destroying them!! Man I miss the Ohio steelhead days. People here in Michigan brag about steelheading... it's got nothing on Ohio


----------



## crcanter (Oct 10, 2021)

I was (and still am) pretty happy with the fish I caught… but, man I’d be wore out with 30! It’s clear that I have a lot to learn!


Sent from an undisclosed location using Tapatalk


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

zimmerj said:


> Those are about as fresh as they come.


Some were drop backs see how pink that one is !


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

crcanter said:


> I was (and still am) pretty happy with the fish I caught… but, man I’d be wore out with 30! It’s clear that I have a lot to learn!
> 
> 
> Sent from an undisclosed location using Tapatalk


Yes there’s days when I’m by myself that wrist will start hurting from trying to hold the rod with one hand and net them with the other ! But I guess it’s a good problem to have ! Lol


----------

